
The Owl Thieves of Sweden - DmenshunlAnlsis
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/06/stealing-owls/559136/?single_page=true
======
gaius
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17075994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17075994)

